

Show HN: The Discographer – I built Songkick/Bandsintown for new album releases - friggeri
http://www.thediscographer.com/

======
fecklessyouth
Love the idea. My first thought is that the icon looks like an alarm clock.

Currently, the way I track album releases is by following every conceivable
artist on Spotify, which will then notify me. What I like about this is that I
can then stream the whole work, for free. However, Spotify doesn't always have
works when they're immediately released. Additionally, I have to follow the
artist in the first place--there's no library scanning. There's also the
chance that I'll have work by an artist in iTunes but won't have ever
followed/listened to them on Spotify.

In other words, could you also make a Spotify plugin which scans listening
history, and combines this with your iTunes library?

~~~
friggeri
Spotify/rdio support is one of the most requested feature so far, so it's
definitely on my things-to-consider list.

~~~
PuerkitoBio
May I kindly ask for Google Music support too, I use it and would love such a
service. I was with rdio before, and getting notifications of new releases for
artists in my library is what I miss the most.

------
icesoldier
This is something I wanted to build for myself for a while, at least as an RSS
feed or email notification or the like. That way I could track bigger releases
the same way as my Bandcamp music feed emails. I'll give this a shot.

EDIT: I like the app, but my immediate thought is to offer a feature request
to explicitly _not_ track a certain artist. There's at least one artist I
spotted in my recent releases that I don't want to pay attention to, and
receiving notifications for them would seem like a waste. Otherwise, it's
great! Much better than last.fm's release tracking, which had a tendency to
get confused by similarly-spelled artists more often than showing actual
releases.

~~~
friggeri
Great feedback thanks, being able to untrack specific artists is coming in the
next release!

------
burgers
Partly, because I'm disappointed I won't be able to try it, and partly out of
curiosity, what was the reason for not just making this an HTML5 web app? Was
there some functionality you couldn't get from Web APIs?

~~~
friggeri
Two reasons mainly: 1. being able to scan the user's iTunes library, and 2.
push notifications (could have done email, but I find it higher friction).

~~~
robgough
The idea is sound, but what about those of us who listen to Spotify/Rdio/et
al. rather than having an iTunes collection?

There's also Last.fm. Everything I listen to (or at least as much as
reasonably possible) get's scrobbled. I believe it's this feed that my
songkick account uses. It'd be nice to get integration with that!

~~~
friggeri
Support for Spotify/rdio/last.fm is definitely something I'm thinking about
for the future, yes!

~~~
vhost-
Spotify notifies me when artists I follow add new albums. Have you tried
following an artist that you want updates from?

------
blcArmadillo
Where do you get the release data from? A couple years ago I started to work
on an app to do this exact thing but I couldn't figure out where to get
information about releases in an automated way.

------
gmcerveny
I would like to be able to unfollow artists, or selectively follow from my
library.

------
Sephiroth87
Great concept, I actually wanted to do something like this for a while... Any
plan for a EU release?

~~~
friggeri
Most probably in the next few months yes!

~~~
joshschreuder
What's the reasoning behind only putting it on the US store? Luckily I have a
US iTunes account to try it :)

------
mattdennewitz
what's your release date source?

~~~
friggeri
for now, it's iTunes focused, so I'm using that data, looking into expanding
to other services/sources

